# North West Meet Wednesday 2nd December



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Ok

So it is as follows

Right update

Wednesday 2nd December 2009
Place is The Sandpiper, I believe *this* is it, can someone let me know if I got it wrong!
time 7.30 to 8 as per usual.

*
I will be there if I can, but is dependant on traffic... I would like everyone to come, but it's not going to happen for all this time.

So mines a bitter *


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Come on guys, this nearly slipped off the bottom of the god damned page!!

Anyway, not yet been down to have a word with the landlord but am off work for most of this week so I will deffo go down there. When I went past the other night they didnt appear to have the lights on in the car park. Someone might have to bring a generator!!


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

will be there matt, see you wed


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Matt B said:


> Come on guys, this nearly slipped off the bottom of the god damned page!!
> 
> Anyway, not yet been down to have a word with the landlord but am off work for most of this week so I will deffo go down there. When I went past the other night they didnt appear to have the lights on in the car park. Someone might have to bring a generator!!


your a star mate...


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Might be there, but not sure at moment........ will confirm in a day or so

Paul


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> Might be there, but not sure at moment........ will confirm in a day or so
> 
> Paul


you only have a day before it is on


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

jammyd said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > Might be there, but not sure at moment........ will confirm in a day or so
> ...


In that case, i will decide at the last min :wink: :lol:


----------



## Matchu (Jul 19, 2009)

Sadly I'm struggling on this....I'm off to London for the day and not sure if I'll be back in time


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Matchu said:


> Sadly I'm struggling on this....I'm off to London for the day and not sure if I'll be back in time


Yes but you have an RS...... surely if you put your foot down............

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Matchu (Jul 19, 2009)

Redscouse said:


> Matchu said:
> 
> 
> > Sadly I'm struggling on this....I'm off to London for the day and not sure if I'll be back in time
> ...


I'm still intending to come....but was'nt really planning on being in London during the day


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Redscouse said:


> Matchu said:
> 
> 
> > Sadly I'm struggling on this....I'm off to London for the day and not sure if I'll be back in time
> ...


Listen who's talking you haven't made your own mind up yet scouse :roll: :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

les said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > Matchu said:
> ...


Very true les, but im still pursuading others to go, cos im a good lad like that


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Matchu said:


> Sadly I'm struggling on this....I'm off to London for the day and not sure if I'll be back in time


I am in Oxford during the day, so I will wait to see you in the queue on the M6 on the way back


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

I should be up for this, just waiting clearance from the boss! :wink:


----------



## dave82 (Jul 8, 2009)

Damn it! im at the man city v arsenal match tomoorw. been really looking forward to one of these meets. guess i'll get the chance to meet you all next time


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

ime planning to come


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

ImolaTT said:


> ime planning to come


you should its only about 15 mins from you


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

I'll be there!!


----------



## TT5 4 JON (May 8, 2009)

see ya all there   [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

sorry guys, got to give this a miss  but in my defence i have just realised its the wifes birthday tomorrow) and i will be taking her for a meal...av a good 1


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

bigsyd said:


> sorry guys, got to give this a miss  but in my defence i have just realised its the wifes birthday tomorrow) and i will be taking her for a meal...av a good 1


Happy Birthday Linda! :-*


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

well finally got the location looked at... i'll be there... got my drive there and home planned... (scenic route and not boring motorway) and some are the roads we used of the Southport meet back in Jan so it'll be a good drive especially on the way home  hopefully i won't be too late as not sure low long my detour drive will take me.... but gotta have a nice drive to get there....

see you tonight folks..... don't need my vagcom this week??? nobody needs scans or anything??? i'll bring it if requested if not i'll leave it at home... :lol:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Have a good meet everyone, sorry we can't make tonight but hopefully catch you all at the next one, 

Gill


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

bigsyd said:


> sorry guys, got to give this a miss  but in my defence i have just realised its the wifes birthday tomorrow) and i will be taking her for a meal...av a good 1


Say happy birthday to Linda for me  Its mine too


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

looks like I am not going to make it... I am still in Oxford and not finished work yet


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

jammyd said:


> looks like I am not going to make it... I am still in Oxford and not finished work yet


Stick your foot down


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well I'm coming and I'll bring my new zorst too


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

John-H said:


> Well I'm coming and I'll bring my new zorst too


Is it fitted?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Sickboy said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Well I'm coming and I'll bring my new zorst too
> ...


 Mines fitted as well and I think Tony Rigbys


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

lorry on fire M6 so i've heard so there maybe delays for some


----------



## Matchu (Jul 19, 2009)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

..fate has conspired I'm afraid....hope to see you chaps next time...


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

sorry guys I could'nt make it, think Ive caught a bug or summit [smiley=bigcry.gif].


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

was great to see all who turned up...Thanks for a lovely evening.. Hope all the ones i don't see again have a great x-mas.. hopefully a few will venture for nem's inbetween christmas and new year gathering (if hes doing one) great to see some friendly faces...cheers agin for the banter chaps, and lady :wink: (can't forget the one :lol: ) Great night...


----------



## TT5 4 JON (May 8, 2009)

another great night, good company and conversation. much thanks to tony for sorting my laptop 4 me.   looking forward to the next meet.
john.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Just home myself. Another good NW meet and always good to see all those happy faces again  Andrea? (i'm not the best remembering names :roll: ) I hope Johns vag com didnt throw up any nasty surprises for you after we left?


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

no les all was fine  i have now got bleeps 8) big thank you to john for that. nice to chat to you all again 
and a few more new to me.have a good xmas all of you hopefully see you inbetween,
Andrea  
lovely carsyou got mark and paul different


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

ImolaTT said:


> no les all was fine  i have now got bleeps 8) big thank you to john for that. nice to chat to you all again
> and a few more new to me.have a good xmas all of you hopefully see you inbetween,
> Andrea
> lovely carsyou got mark and paul different


 Phew! I had visions of Vag com throwing up some nasties but glad you got a clean bill of health. Have a great Christmas yourself and hope to see you and the rest of the NW crew soon.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Good meet all, have a good Christmas if i dont see any of you before, hope you get some good prezzies  

Paul


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks for another good night guys and Andrea (love your 8) yellow TT btw and very nice speaking to you). :wink:

So much for sat nav's eh leading everyone down a dirt track?! :lol:

BTW if anyone is up for a meet between Chrimbo and new year let me know! John-H just pm'ed you on guitar business mate!
John asdaman nice to meet you buddy and thanks for the loan of your glasses - much appreciated! :wink:

Paul you disappeared faster than a bat in the night - what mods are you not telling me about under that hood mate! :lol:

Cheers all, Mark


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Sonatina said:


> Paul you disappeared faster than a bat in the night - what mods are you not telling me about under that hood mate! :lol:
> 
> Cheers all, Mark


I had some fields to plough i forgot about mate, so put me foot down :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Redscouse said:


> Sonatina said:
> 
> 
> > Paul you disappeared faster than a bat in the night - what mods are you not telling me about under that hood mate! :lol:
> ...


... no doubt there'll be a string of unexplained scorched crop circles near the A570 on the news in the morning ace :lol: :lol:

Mark


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Glad you all had a good time... will decide on how we are going forward with these meets in the new year.

Thanks
Paul


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

jammyd said:


> Glad you all had a good time... will decide on how we are going forward with these meets in the new year.
> 
> Thanks
> Paul


ya mean the NW rep will :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

i'm sorry


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > Glad you all had a good time... will decide on how we are going forward with these meets in the new year.
> ...


----------



## TT5 4 JON (May 8, 2009)

les said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> > jammyd said:
> ...


----------

